# Meet The Rest Of My Crew, (Rats are in the regular forum)



## trentrules (Aug 2, 2009)

I've introduced all my rats, but have not truly introduced my other kids. So, complete with pics, here's my crew.

This is Alley. She's a stray cat, that was living in the garage. I found three kittens, (barely two weeks old), in there. I watched a while to confirm she was the mother. I was able to catch the family and after three months, she's made herself at home and decided she likes being someone's pet.










This is Sabretooth, (named after the X-Men villain). He's one of Alley's kids. He's got an attitude that doesn't stop. He bites and growls when angry. When he bites, it isn't a normal bite. He'll grab hold and sink his teeth in, then do repeated bites without letting loose. This is usually if he's being taken away from something he wants at or out of a room he wants to be in. When he wants attention however, he's actually very sweet and affectionate.










This is Gambit, (also named after an X-Men character), he's into everything at all times. He always seems to be the one in trouble. He's also the most affectionate of Alley's kittens. He even purrs when he's in trouble, making it impossible to be mad at him.










This is Trent. He turned eleven earler in the week. I've had him since he was little. Trent is king of the house and he knows it. Nobody moves him even if he's on the last available chair. Even at eleven though, he's TROUBLE!!! He intentionally throws things off of stands and tables, usually onto someone. He antagonizes other cats and wakes me up some mornings, by clawing my face. I love him and he's my pride and joy.










C.H.A.M.P. is my pit bull. He's a sweetheart and loves the cats, especially Trent. If he meows, C.H.A.M.P. runs to see what he wants. He'll sometimes let the rats ride on his back, (very slowly and only with me walking alongside him), and gets very upset if he thinks he's dropped one. I took one off of him without him realising I did. He thought it fell off and started looking all over the floor and wimpering slightly until I showed him the rat was fine.










Lilith is my little mouse. She's old, but still in really good health and runs on her wheel almost every night still. I got her out of a pet store, she bit me and I had to have her. 










This is Linoge. He's my betta. I've only had him a few weeks and don't really have much to say about him. 










This is Pedro. She's an african dwarf frog. She hides a lot, but when she's out, she's a blast to watch. She came in with another frog, Paco, but he was ill and died a matter of days after coming home. Fortunately, whatever it was, she didn't get it and is doing well, weeks later.


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Your kitties are gorgeous!


----------

